# New blade...or whole new system??



## KawPrairie650 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello all...here to seek some opinions on what to do....I was plowing the other day and not exactly even sure how I did it- but I bent the blade on my plow. Its an older standard 48" warn and from what I heard they are pretty much junk for doing commercial type applications. It was my fourth time using it. The system came on the 4 wheeler when I bought it used . So now im either looking at getting a heavier duty 60" cyclone" blade or just upgrading the whole system to a 60" moose. From what I heard you really cant go wrong with a moose. Basically looking to see if cyclones hold up pretty well or not. I can get the cyclone for $250 or the moose for $475.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i would just ask to demo both or watch them work and then you see witch one you think works the best.


now on your blade. i have the same quad but a 360. and a 48" blade. last year i wore doen my cutting blade so my dad put on a truck cutting blade if you know what i mean. it is think and heavy duty. now my plow can handle anything thrown at it! so if you want to be cheaper then just do i did and get the truck plow blade!! i will go take some pics and then post them

i will be back

if you go to the thread i just got leds for my atv
thats my atv and theres an okay pic of the blade but i will go take more


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*heres one*

here is on pic i just took. 
i have more to come just waiting for them to send from my phone to my email


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*next one*

ha close up


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*last pic*

this is a close up from the side

hoped i helped


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

the cutting edge should be bolted on to the blade not welded. What's going to happen when the edge wears down?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i wont wear down for a while. i mean just look at it!!! its a truck blade for parking lots on a atv doing driveways!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Louiso;1001702 said:


> i wont wear down for a while. i mean just look at it!!! its a truck blade for parking lots on a atv doing driveways!!


and after after it does wear down, have fun cutting all the welds. There's a reason why manufacturers bolt them on.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

sure. i have had this blade for 2 years now and is not even gone. and theres not that many welds. there are spot welds not all the way across.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1001058 said:


> the cutting edge should be bolted on to the blade not welded. What's going to happen when the edge wears down?


+1 on that one Greg! Seems like a lot of extra work to have to grind welds down just to remove a worn blade. Definitely wouldn't recommend welding it--whether its a bulldozer blade or a 4 wheeler blade! BOLT it on.

"there are spot welds not all the way across."

Those are stitch welds, not spot welds. Spot welds require a little less grinding than stitch welds!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

matstang;1002050 said:


> +1 on that one Greg! Seems like a lot of extra work to have to grind welds down just to remove a worn blade. Definitely wouldn't recommend welding it--whether its a bulldozer blade or a 4 wheeler blade! BOLT it on.
> 
> "there are spot welds not all the way across."
> 
> Those are stitch welds, not spot welds. Spot welds require a little less grinding than stitch welds!


sometimes it hard to get a kid to understand. I know, I have a 10yr old kid myself. I'm not going to argue with a kid. I think his dad made a mistake welding it on though.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

besides that, he said he's had the blade two year in his lasst post then in his original post he said a year.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1002435 said:


> sometimes it hard to get a kid to understand. I know, I have a 10yr old kid myself. I'm not going to argue with a kid. I think his dad made a mistake welding it on though.


The kid should be in school (looking at spelling) instead of sitting on puter all day long lol!:laughing:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Geez guys who cares? You realize you are on the internet picking on a kid for something his dad did to help him have a little fun with his 4 wheeler plow? Real cool!!!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I bet I could cut those welds, have that old edge off, and have a new edge stitch welded on before anyone of you could have holes drilled in that edge, much less countersunk. Just sayin................................


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomama45;1002520 said:


> I bet I could cut those welds, have that old edge off, and have a new edge stitch welded on before anyone of you could have holes drilled in that edge, much less countersunk. Just sayin................................


Exactly.........


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*hahah*



JDiepstra;1002504 said:


> Geez guys who cares? You realize you are on the internet picking on a kid for something his dad did to help him have a little fun with his 4 wheeler plow? Real cool!!!!


thanks but i dont sit on here all day i work


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought the reason for these types of forums was to help each other out not tear each other down.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

noooooo;1002920 said:


> I thought the reason for these types of forums was to help each other out not tear each other down.


Exactly what I was attempting to do-help others avoid the mistake of welding on a wear bar. And Jomama, you probably could beat me--if they were in fact spot welds, but they're not, so they'll take you quite a bit more time to cut those welds. And with proper equipment I'll beat you--no need to counter sink as they only require carriage bolts. On your mark, get set, go!...

In the end, to each his own...:salute:


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

If you look at the pictures there are not any holes in the wear bar. Are truck wear bars hardened steel like some other wear bars? I believe they are which is probably why it was welded on. It would be almost impossible to drill holes in it. Regarding using carriage bolts to attach the wear bar. How are you going to put square holes in the wear bar so the carriage bolts dont spin? I suppose a cutting torch, maybe. Probably 15 minutes to weld it on. No more than 15 minutes to grind it off. Probably all afternoon to line everything up, drill holes, find bolts and assemble it if you were bolting it together.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks noooooo


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

matstang;1002970 said:


> And with proper equipment...


Again, in the end, to each his own ...


----------

